# I am dissappointed



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

A few members of this forum got back yesterday from a weekend camping trip in Chocko. I have yet to read a report or see any pics. As I was not invited, that is not too much to ask. Who's gonna be first?


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

No pics, no proof. It must not have happened.


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

Fishing Report.......Close your eyes.......My fishing report.....end. 

Plus it seems everyone on that trip will go to hell. This includes DEET boy.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Lies, All Lies


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

What happens in the Glades... stays n the Glades... 

Signed
DEET Boy


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

> What happens in the Glades... stays n the Glades...
> 
> Signed
> DEET Boy




They've ALL got lock jaw... It must have been a goodun!
The "Glades solemn oath of silence" has been invoked!
[smiley=faga1.gif]


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> What happens in the Glades... stays n the Glades...
> 
> Signed
> DEET Boy



X2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2009)

If you were watching the weather, no one would even think of running the outside.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Westerly winds at 20 plus turn the Southwest coast waters
to something a little thicker than water, a little thinner than mud.
Makes for interesting fishing conditions.


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

> If you were watching the weather, no one would even think of running the outside.



Or inside in a classic!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! [smiley=eek.gif] [smiley=eek.gif]


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> If you were watching the weather, no one would even think of running the outside.


At least he caught some fish. Capt. Ron. Tour Guide??? [smiley=1-mmm.gif]


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

:-[


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

> If you were watching the weather, no one would even think of running the outside. Wink


don't have any clue what you are talking about


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

a few pic's would be nice..


----------

